# Transporting lamb?



## scooby (Apr 23, 2010)

This is gona sound stupid but this is my daughters first year doing the lamb project for 4-h and she is going to be attending a community class with her lamb for three months. So the dumb question is what is the best way to transport a single lamb in a truck? Should we build some wooden sides on the bed or do we just tie her down with ties. we have no acces to a trailer so its not a option.I just would like to here options that are safe and reasonably easy to do or attain, ect ,ect. Any advice or suggestion are really appreciated, I just want to be prepared...


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Apr 23, 2010)

big dog kennel in the back of the truck?

we have a cap on our truck - we put straw in the back and fill it up with critters


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 23, 2010)

I use a big plastic dog kennel. The largest size you can find.


----------

